# specialist car need Insurance



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Help,

I am looking for insurance on a new Alfa Romeo 4c. Does anyone have a suggestion of a suitable companys please.

Thanks Guys

Andy


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Any insurance company I would have thought? Is there something unique about this 4c that means it needs some sort of special insurance? Just done my M2 with direct line, they only care if the car costs more than 75k and they do new for old in the 1st year of registration. If modified then the usual suspects, Sky, Chris Knott, Adrian Flux etc..


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd try A Plan in Thatcham, massively cheaper than all the online comparison sites for my cars and great service too


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I use RH Specialist Car Division and ClassicLine - for cars of this nature a specialist will offer a better service should you claim. also, any changes to the policy aren't usually charged whereas those who compete on price use every opportunity to get extra £20 off you here and there. 
I've had to use claims in the last few years with Classicline and LV - the latter were a nightmare.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Philb1965 said:


> Any insurance company I would have thought? Is there something unique about this 4c that means it needs some sort of special insurance? Just done my M2 with direct line, they only care if the car costs more than 75k and they do new for old in the 1st year of registration. If modified then the usual suspects, Sky, Chris Knott, Adrian Flux etc..


This is why i asked.....

The carbon fibre is the most high-tech material in automotive engineering. The chassis of Alfa Romeo 4C Coupé - weighing only 65 kilograms - is a single carbon fibre body.
The only other cars constructed in this way are also specialist supercars.

I think i have now sorted the insurance, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andpopse said:


> This is why i asked.....
> 
> The carbon fibre is the most high-tech material in automotive engineering. The chassis of Alfa Romeo 4C Coupé - weighing only 65 kilograms - is a single carbon fibre body.
> The only other cars constructed in this way are also specialist supercars.
> ...


It's a 4c then, nothing special in terms of other 4cs. A great car I'm sure though.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

All 4c’s are special ! And rare, which is one of the reasons I have sold an amazing BMW to make the change.
Thankfully the unusual and cutting edge materials used in the Construction of the 4c’s do not impact too much on insurance. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd imagine any chassis damage would result in a write off.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I would think so. There is a vid on utube which shows how they are made. It’s very different to most cars although, some exotic ones are manufactured in a similar way. For me that’s the attraction, given the price. 
Never bought anything as unusual as this before so fingers crossed.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andpopse said:


> All 4c's are special ! And rare, which is one of the reasons I have sold an amazing BMW to make the change.
> Thankfully the unusual and cutting edge materials used in the Construction of the 4c's do not impact too much on insurance.
> Merry Christmas


Fair enough, I think they are great looking cars and probably a blast to drive. Weekend toy?


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

You just want to make sure the insurer gives you freedom of choice of which repairers it goes to, and that you’re not locked into their approved network. So you can have it repaired by someone who knows what they doing!

McLaren have been doing CF monocoques since the 80’s


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Philb1965 said:


> Fair enough, I think they are great looking cars and probably a blast to drive. Weekend toy?


Yes, Weekend / Sunny day toy. I don't think the wife realises quite how raw it's going to be, it's always easier to get forgiveness than permission!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's a thread to keep an eye on.

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=23&t=1713197&p=1

A 4C that has been involved in an accident.


----------

